
An Essay on How to Organise Hypertexts - mcav
http://inamidst.com/stuff/2010/organise
======
mcav
Also see his followup comments:

    
    
            > I know, by the way, that this article says to abandon date based
            > hierarchies. But that was based on the idea of having only a slim
            > selection of the very best things online, whereas I think now that
            > breadth is important. And in a breadthy system, you pretty much have
            > to use W3C date style organisation.
            > 
            > Perhaps I should write an update to the Organisation article. One of
            > the main things worth saying more about is that much of this comes
            > down to an attitude of looking at your old articles.
            > 
            > When you look back at old articles, it's easy to see what dates and
            > what doesn't. Then you have to start trying to use that mindset when
            > you write new articles, though you shouldn't let that put you off of
            > experimentation and the like.
    

(via
<[http://groups.google.com/group/whits/browse_thread/thread/14...](http://groups.google.com/group/whits/browse_thread/thread/14a8b7bc44eb87ae>))

